# Just ordered my first TT



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey ! Just thought I'd say hi as I Will be hanging around here a bit. Just ordered my first TT, 1.8t S-Line in Daytona Grey. Great deal they are doing just now and managed to haggle down a bit aswel. Build date was week 12 , delivery quoted 2nd week April.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Zepp, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## milliemoo (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome I'm new to! Mines being built week 13 due to arrive 2-3 weeks after... White SLine

I think I have one of these in stock if your after a manual... PM me x


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------

